# Hot Buy Mallards?



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Does anyone here hunt over these Green Head Gear Hot Buys? I am trying find a gift for a neighbor and he doesn't have any mallard decoys. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have them and love them. They work great and look good. The paint is starting to chip after two years of abuse but nothing a little touch up will cure.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Great decoys for the price. Cabelas had them for $20 bucks earlier this year. Its an Avery product so the paint will not last but they look good. He should be able to get 2 good years out of them.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice decoys and good price. Few types weights will fit them. Ace decoy anchors will work.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Alamosa said:


> Ace decoy anchors will work.


Those anchors are the best... :wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My experience with them was different. The paint was coming off mine in less than 2 weeks of hunting. The runaround I got from Avery in trying to get them painted or replaced was impossible. I ended up giving them to a buddy's 12 year old son. Avery lost any future business from me on this deal...

IMO. spend a bit more money and get quality...


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I used my hot buys all season long through them in a decoy bag and they have helded up really well I would by Avery again for sure... I never babied them at all


----------



## ffneilson (Nov 17, 2004)

I have had mine for two years and they are showing some wear but considering the abuse they take I can not complain. When compared to some of the other decoys on the market you can not beat them for the price. I will likely upgrade to the nest step up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

just picked up a couple at cabels for 20 bucks a week ago... they look a lil small compared to most others, so was just curious to know if their small size will hurt anything... Should I stick with em and get more or get bigger and use the hot buys as fillers?


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i love mine kill alot of ducks over them but they are small but they work


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I use my hot buys as fillers, because of the price. The advantage is packing a couple dozen in a bag. I usually run the hot buys along with the oversize mallards and it works really well. Scheels in GF also has the Final Approach "Express" decoys for $15/ doz., similar to Averys hot buys. Haven't used those yet but the paint looks to better quality.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

I use G and H floaters but use greenhead fullbodies on the shore. It is very effective for me.


----------

